# Aal züchten??



## igler (27. November 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde und Hobbyzüchter.

Mal ne Frage:
hat schon mal jemand von Euch Aal gezüchtet, vom Satzaal bis zu einem fangfähigem All? 
Ich habe es vor.Ich will die Aale in einem küstlichem Becken von 100qm züchten. Da gibt es aber einige Fragen zu der Fütterung und Besatzdichte.
Im Internet findet man nicht viele Informationen.Ich frage mich wie das mit der Überwinterung ist.Aale mögen ja so Temperaturen von 25°C.Sicherlich gibt es Fertigfutter aber ich habe gehört das man Aal auch mit Schweineblut oder Leber züchten kann.
Freue mich über eure Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

ob dass gelingen wird na ich weiss nicht|kopfkrat aber ich wünsche dir viel glück und erfolg dabei|rolleyes


----------



## Hummer (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Aale kann man nicht züchten. Wenn es Dir dennoch gelingen sollte, ist Dir der Nobel-Preis sicher :q

edit: sehe gerade, dass Du Satzaale aufziehen willst. Das geht natürlich , ist aber keine Zucht.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Kann gar nicht funzen, da die Wissenschaftler selber noch nicht wissen, was die Larven oder Glasaale fressen. Vor einigen Wochen war auf N3 ne Reportage über den Aal. Da wurde auch gezeigt, dass man jetzt schon Erfolg hatte, dass Aale abgeleicht haben. Dort wurde den Aalen ein Wasserdruck und eine stätige Strömung vorgetäuscht, der beim natürlichen Laichvorgang herrscht! Sie laichen in der Sargassosee in einigen hundert Metern Tiefe ab. Solltest Du das schaffen, dann wirst Du der reichste Mann von Welt #6.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Jau sorry. Da hab ich auch nicht aufmerksam gelesen!!!! Sicher kannst Du Aale großziehen, aber nicht züchten! Ist ein kleiner Unterschied ....:m


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du möchtest Aale aufziehen iqler?
Ich würde es da mit einem Teig mit Würmern oder Maden probieren.
Was auch ganz gut sein dürfte, währen Nacktschnecken. Die bekommt man im Sommer überall umsonst und sie sind in Massen vorhanden.

Ansonsten erkundige Dich doch mal bei einem Fischzüchter welches Futter man für Aale am besten nimmt.


----------



## igler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Schon gut ,ich sehe es ja ein ich habe mich etwas falsch artikuliert.Ich will die Biester nur großziehen.Wie gesagt  ich brauche Imput.


----------



## igler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Das mit den Nacktschnecken bist du da sicher,also ich weiss es aufjedenfall nicht besser aber woher hast du diese Info. Klar die Dinger gibt es überall.Wäre auf jedenfall eine billige Futterquelle.


----------



## THD (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

@igler
Wende dich doch mal an die, angeblich die modernste (inddor) Aalfarm Europas:

http://www.guts-aal.de/start.htm


----------



## igler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

THD danke für den Tip.


----------



## THD (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

@ igler
Viel zu lesen über den Aal gibts hier (Aalpost als PDF):

http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/


----------



## igler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

TDH nochmals vielen Dank. Das witzige ist das die Aalfarm gerade mal 50-60 km von meiner Stadt liegt. Komisch habe noch nie was darüber gehört.Werde dort mal hinfahren,mal schauen was ich den Spezialisten aus der Nase ziehen kann.|supergri |supergri


----------



## THD (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

@igler
Wenn du schon hinfährst, dann frag doch bitte mal, ob mit einer Auslieferung der bestellten Aale (Satzaal) im Frühjahr zu rechnen ist.
Wir haben (rechtzeitig) mit mehreren Vereinen eine Sammelbestellung getätigt, zum Liefertermin im Herbst 05 nichts erhalten (angeblich zu geringe Fänge) und wurden auf eine evenuelle Lieferung im Frühjahr 06 vertröstet.

Besteller: Verbandsgewässergruppe Obere Schwalm

Danke


----------



## igler (27. November 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Kein Problem .Wird erledigt.


----------



## charly151 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aal züchten??*



			
				igler schrieb:
			
		

> TDH nochmals vielen Dank. Das witzige ist das die Aalfarm gerade mal 50-60 km von meiner Stadt liegt. Komisch habe noch nie was darüber gehört.Werde dort mal hinfahren,mal schauen was ich den Spezialisten aus der Nase ziehen kann.|supergri |supergri


 
@igler 

Ruf vorher lieber in der Aalfarm an.
Wir haben dort seit Jahren Satzaal bezogen.
Aber die ziehen meines Wissens seit zwei Jahren nur nöch Störe
groß.

Gruß Charly

oder guckst Du hier

www.fischzucht-rameil.de


----------



## GUIDOKIRMSE (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Kann man Aale züchten? Ja, man kann. Die Aal-Zucht unterscheidet sich allerdings gewaltig von den herkömmlich bekannten Methoden der Fischzucht. 

Im Moment werden umfangreiche Tests unternommen, um die 
Aalpopulation zu begünstigen. Die Zuchtmethode ist eine kostspielige Angelegenheit. 

Die genauen Details sind bekannt. Erste erfolgreiche Versuche haben gezeigt, dass es funktioniert. 

Innerhalb der nächsten Jahre werden spezielle Aalzuchtanlagen 
entstehen, um den Bestand sicher zu stellen. 

Mit den besten Wünschen

Guido


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*



GUIDOKIRMSE schrieb:


> Kann man Aale züchten? Ja, man kann. Die Aal-Zucht unterscheidet sich allerdings gewaltig von den herkömmlich bekannten Methoden der Fischzucht.
> 
> Im Moment werden umfangreiche Tests unternommen, um die
> Aalpopulation zu begünstigen. Die Zuchtmethode ist eine kostspielige Angelegenheit.
> ...


Und die Quelle?


----------



## jranseier (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Quelle würde mich auch interessieren.

ranseier


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*



rippi schrieb:


> Und die Quelle?



 Vermutlich  so ein Glaube.

 Wobei es sollen auch schon Larven erzeugt worden sein, möglich das man einige groß bekam.

 Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber selbst wenn man es im Versuch schaffen würde, geplante Mengen von Aallen zu züchten und aufzuziehen.
 Bedeutet es noch lange nicht das man so etwas macht um den AAl draußen zu erhalten.

 Beim Stör und vielen Anderen kann man sie seit hundert Jahren züchten und was hat es gebracht  ?

 Hi T.E @
 Aale aufzuziehen ist sicher nicht schwer, man sollte lediglich sehr viel über Wasserchemie, Krankheiten, Ernährung und den Aal selbst wissen.

 Klingt bislang für mich so, als wenn Du selbst über den Aal nicht so viel Wissen besitzt.
 Fang doch einfach mal mit einigen Glasaalen im bepflanzten Warmwasser-Aquarium an.
 Es wird schlicht nicht reichen mal eben eine Frage ins Netz zu stellen um zu erfahren wie man es macht.

 Was das Futter betrifft, so wie für viele andere Fische auch gibt es fertiges Aalfutter, was tonnenweise hergestellt und verwendet wird.
 Schätze das Du so etwas selbst bei E.Bay finden kannst.
 Die Aalaufzucht ist sicher so normal wie die der Forellen.
 Nur kommt ein Kostenfaktor hinzu, warmes Wasser.
 Also versucht man dieses auch weniger auszutauschen und die Aale sehr dicht zu halten.
 Da wird es dann heikel mit den Wasserwerten bei dem vielen Futter und Ausscheidungen, bei schlechten Wasserwerten schlechter Ernährung und hohen Dichten, sollte man aber Krankheiten fürchten..


----------



## jranseier (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei es sollen auch schon Larven erzeugt worden sein, möglich das man einige groß bekam.



Dass man Aalbrut bis zu Weidenblattlarvern gezogen hat, habe ich auch schon mal gelesen, weiß leider nur nicht mehr wo. Das Problem daran ist aber, dass man über dieses Stadium nie hinausgekommen ist, d.h. die Weidenblattlarven sind alle abgestorben und nie zu einem Glasaal geworden. Das Problem war wohl, dass man nicht wusste, welche Nahrung Weidenblattlarven benötigen.

Deshalb hätte es mich interessiert, ob es eine verlässliche Quelle für @GUIDOKIRMSEs Behauptung gibt, dass man Aale züchten kann.

ranseier


----------



## Chris Niklas (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Hallo.
Die Holländer haben es auch schon geschafft Aale künstlich zum laichen zu bringen,
Das Problem ist,dass die Jungfische nach kurzer Zeit sterben.
Die verhungern,weil keiner weiss was sie als Nahrung brauchen.

http://www.rtvnh.nl/nieuws/123893/Uniek:+Volendams+bedrijf+legt+kuitschieten+vrouwtjespaling+vast


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/aalpost/aalpost2014.pdf
http://www.aalfreunde.de/rueckblick...weit-erstmals-aale-kuenstlich-nachgezuechtet/
http://ifb-potsdam.de/Portals/0/Repository/Kaufhold_künstliche Aalvermehrung Seddin 2013.pdf
Hab ein bischen gegoogelt und diese Artikel gefunden.
Letzter Link wurde repariert, danke für den Hinweis 

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## jranseier (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal züchten??*

Danke für die Quellen, der letzte Link geht bei mir nicht, hier der, der bei mir funktioniert: Link

ranseier


----------

